# Dartboard Cabinet Build



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

This is the second real project I did from scratch. I used poplar and learned the hard way that a 12" wide board isn't 12", ever. I created the cabinet first and realized the doors were too narrow. I joined another 1" piece of poplar on either side using glue and clamps for 24 hours. I cut and sanded then realized hand planes may be my new friends one day soon. 

Something wasn't square on the doors so I ended up using a flush trim router bit to square everything off. That shortened the doors and left a little error on the top. I can live with it, I'm not tall enough to notice.  The other issue is that I had gotten a grasp on measuring and taking into account the saw blade and the material that takes off, but I didn't know my circular saw would take off even more. The intended 1/16" gap is now a bit larger. Something I can live with.

A shipping issue caused my corks to be delayed but the back will be lined in wine corks once they show up. I used chalkboard paint and I think I will frame that out. I have a white paint pen to mark up the score boards properly this weekend. I also want to go find nicer hinges and just have them on hand for these types of projects. I think I may make another cabinet with another design eventually. 

































Pardon the wall-o-text and the heavy load of pictures please.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's the finished backing now that the corks came in.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work!

You know, you could easily match the doors by clamping them together and using the flush trim bit on the bigger one, letting the bearing ride on the smaller one.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

sanchez said:


> Nice work!
> 
> You know, you could easily match the doors by clamping them together and using the flush trim bit on the bigger one, letting the bearing ride on the smaller one.


Thanks. The doors are an exact match. The photo may not actually portray that well, but I did just that. I taped the two together and ran along the top curve. 

Last night I was wondering if I went too high up with the curve. I could likely take the doors off and trim it down. I often second guess design choices though.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

That is one good looking dart cabinet. I might try one later but I will drink the wine to provide the corks! Good job and congrats, now the only thing is to throw a hat trick on your new board.

Hays


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

hays0369 said:


> That is one good looking dart cabinet. I might try one later but I will drink the wine to provide the corks! Good job and congrats, now the only thing is to throw a hat trick on your new board.
> 
> Hays


I wanted to drink all the wine for the corks but I learned quickly that I needed at least 75 corks cut in half. That's a lot of wine. Had I just been saving them over time I would probably be fine. Also, I'd have to drink and look only for real corks as the synthetic won't work as well and will be more obvious when a dart makes a hole.  

Now I can drink my wine and just play without worrying about how long it is taking me to save corks.


----------



## jojorik (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks so nice!!!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Real nice. I like the idea of wine corks


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice cabinet. The corks are a nice touch. Nice to see a steel tip board as well. Im glad not everyone has gone to soft tips.


----------

